# Beekeping Newcomers



## Chris H (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello all,

My wife and I recently moved to a 5.5 acre property in the middle of a fairly major city, though the property feels 'country'. We're in a nice greenbelt area full of wildlife from coyotes to a bobcat (only seen one so far, albeit several times) and more birds than you can shake a stick at. Our property is probably 35% open and 65% densely wooded (so thick you can hardly walk through the scrub brush).

We started two colonies of Italians in May and they have both thrived. We collected honey from each hive in mid-October and ended up with 5.25 gallons (I didn't weigh it) of honey. It's so tasty and thick, we couldn't be happier with the results.

We're admittedly very new and we know we have a lot to learn. We've searched online for some local bee enthusiast groups but we haven't connected yet. We've got 5 kids - one was born 3 weeks ago - so abundant spare time is a bit of a myth for us.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Chris!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource, Chris!

>> We've searched online for some local bee enthusiast groups but we haven't connected yet.

The Trinity Valley Beekeepers Association meets in Dallas. Here is their website:
http://www.tvbees.org/


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome and congratulations on your latest arrival. Two of the best thrills of my life were watching my kids fire up as air breathers.
Bill


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Chris H (Nov 28, 2016)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource, Chris!
> 
> The Trinity Valley Beekeepers Association meets in Dallas. Here is their website:
> http://www.tvbees.org/


I've seen the club online but haven't looked too deep into it. Thanks for the info.



whiskers said:


> Welcome and congratulations on your latest arrival. Two of the best thrills of my life were watching my kids fire up as air breathers.
> Bill


I couldn't agree more!



Tenbears said:


> Welcome!


Thanks!


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome and congratulations on your new baby! 

With five kids you probably know this, but just in case it hasn't come up before: it's very important to never feed honey to very young children and infants - their immune systems can't handle it.

If you've got kids then handling 30K bees will be easy-peasey.

Enj.


----------



## Chris H (Nov 28, 2016)

enjambres said:


> Welcome and congratulations on your new baby!
> 
> With five kids you probably know this, but just in case it hasn't come up before: it's very important to never feed honey to very young children and infants - their immune systems can't handle it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the welcome and the warning. Luckily, my wife is much smarter than I am so no worries about the infants, toddlers and honey. They want it but they don't get it...


----------

